# Rotating Platform For Multifix



## Norppu (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Norppu (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Norppu (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Norppu (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Norppu (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Norppu (Jul 22, 2020)




----------

